# Hello from Virginia



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi! My name is Jessica, I AM a feeder breeder BUT I am also trying to find show quality mice to breed away from the feeder mice. I never used to think they would be good pets, but it turns out they really are! I previously started without any experience trying to breed petstore mice...It didnt turn out so well! Now I am trying to find myself 4 mice, preferably a white male, white female, a dalmation female OR black female, and a chocolate, augoti, or grey female. I do seek out tailless mice - only because their tails skeeve me - and I do know the health problems that follow them. I have done my research and know how to properly care for them, I have a brand new large tank with all new wheels, bottles, bedding, and dishes waiting to be broken in. I am very versatile in what I am looking for, only because I am not yet sure what my favorite color is. If you live in the area of Virginia, and are willing to meet me half way, I would be glad to buy mice from you! I am desperate for some nice babies, please contact me ASAP! Thanks!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Sorry I'm no where near close hope you find what you're looking for, but welcome to the forum. I think you'll find this is a great place even for feeder breeders like ourselves.
:welcome1


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 

The only Virginia breeder I know who might adopt to feeder breeders is Rhasputin, although I'm not sure on that. All the more strict show breeders (like Jenny, who lives on the state line) do not adopt to feeder breeders.

By the way, show mice do not need things like dishes or wheels.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello again.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> By the way, show mice do not need things like dishes or wheels.


Well, I wouldn't know XD I've only breed regular mice before, I just assumed that just they would enjoy a wheel or flying saucer  So, now I've brought my wheels to the store and got a refund


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum


----------

